# magnum problems



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i have a magnum 350 i bought for water polishing only.it worked great at first.i took it off the base to clean it,now the flow is real weak.i took it apart and cleaned it again looking for any blockage and didn't see any.i got all the air out plus i took off the biowheels and run the open return.anyone else have this problem?or ideas of how to fix it?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Open it back up & see if you lost one of the small black rubber 'bushings' that go on either end of the impeller shaft. Or the small flat rubber gasket that goes over the output tube to the lid.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i will check.im going to get into it today.thanks


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

well im really    turns out the pleated filter cartridge was the culprit.it looked good to me but i guess it wasn't.i didn't have a replacement and the lfs that carries them is an hour away one way.so i cut out 3 pleats and the flow is back.im only using it for a water polisher so i think it will be fine.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

The micron cartridge does slow the flow (even when new/clean) much more than the standard media. When using them as a polishing only filter I don't worry about this at all.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks thats good to know


----------

